# Where to get...



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

... stuff I need for *body powders?* Like arrowroot, betonite clay (?) etc. as well as the containers.

I've found this site while google-ing; does anyone have any input on them? http://www.rachelssupply.com/dust.htm

Also, if I were to make whipped Shea butter, where would I get it best (I need to go as cheap as possible) and what kind?

Does anyone possibly know a place where I could get all of the above together? 

I'd appreciate your input, guys! Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 21, 2007)

You can get intresting powders at asian grocery stores, If you have any w/i drive distance I would check there first. I know you can find tapioca powders & such there.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 21, 2007)

http://sweettreats.8k.com/index.html

This site is hard to navigate, but you will find most everything you need for uniques bath/body items. Anything you need for cosmetics, makeup, body powders, face/body masks, and much more. The prices seem a little high but it's items you will not find anywhere else, IMHO. I bought a few unique items from her in the past.

Take some time & see what you can find there.


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you, Tab!!!  

Happy Thanksgiving!  :wink:


----------

